

TSA will soon scan everything inside your body - mtgx
http://gizmodo.com/5923980/the-secret-government-laser-that-instantly-knows-everything-about-you

======
bediger4000
And they'll have a special folder for celebrities with unusually large primary
and secondary sexual characteristics.

And for ordinary folks with said large characteristics? They'll just get asked
on dates.

